# Looking for a betting partner in Vietnam



## peteewilkinson (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello! I am interested in betting with someone located in England. You can see my blog for proof of the bets that I've made, as well as to know how much money you will be able to make on each bet we decided together (link is included).
Thanks so much and have a great day!

Peteewilkinson.


----------

